# The Strange Magic of: The Corrs



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's time--maybe past time--for some wholesome family music, with a touch of Irish lilt and charm. Everybody likes family groups--the Cowsills (remember them?); the Carpenters; the Isley, Chambers and Neville Brothers; the Jackson clan, Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart--the list is endless. I love simple, cheerful, melodic pop performed by people who also seem to be enjoying singing it. Here are The Corrs: lead vocalist Andrea, sister Sharon on violin, other sister Caroline on drums, and brother Jim on guitar--all singing _Breathless_. Makes me tingle all over.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I love The Corrs! Very talented family - especially the ladies. During the late 90s and early 2000s they are very big here in the Philippines - you can hear one of their songs at least once every hour on the top radio stations. I cannot decide which among their songs is my favorite - very daunting task. Probably one of these : "Breathless", "Runaway", "Give Me A Reason", "Radio", "So Young" "Baby Be Brave" . Even Andrea Corrs' solo albums are bestsellers here.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I also am fond of _Goodbye, Forgiven Not Forgotten,_ and _Summer Sunshine._. As you say, a talented and versatile family whose music has a fresh and vital quality to it that can be a welcome break from gloom and angst.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am just sad that The Corrs' music was not embraced by the US during their peak years..even if Shania Twain's ex-husband Mutt Lange ( otherwise a consistent hitmaker) produced some of their songs.:angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About 15 years ago we bought a few of their CD's - we liked them at the time, but I think the music did not age too well (in contrast to e.g. the Carpenters). A few songs are on our car USB stick, but the CD's do not get played anymore.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> About 15 years ago we bought a few of their CD's - we liked them at the time, but I think the music did not age too well (in contrast to e.g. the Carpenters). A few songs are on our car USB stick, but the CD's do not get played anymore.


What is your favorite Corrs' song?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Cold and windy here in Nova Caesarea. I desperately wish The Corrs to bring me some _Summer Sunshine!_....


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Thrilling live concert... with the amazing Caroline Corrs on drums, etc....


----------

